# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ > مقاله: راه اندازی : L2TP *** Linux Server

## raravaice

*راه اندازی : L2TP *** Linux Server
*

*مقالات مرتبط :

L2TP Client in Linux and Windows
راه اندازی : PPTP *** Linux Server             ‏             
PPTP Client in Linux*

برای راه اندازی سرویس L2TP در لینوکس بسته های مختلفی وجود دارد : 
 l2tpd یا xl2tpd یا openl2tp.org

این مقاله با استفاده از بسته l2tpd ایجاد شده.

*1. دریافت بسته :* 

cd  /usr/local/src
wget http://raravaice.com/download/l2tpd/l2tpd-0.69.tar.gz
wget http://raravaice.com/download/l2tpd/l2tpd-0.69.sysv.patch
wget http://raravaice.com/download/l2tpd/l2tpd
*
2.نصب بسته :*


cd /usr/local/src
tar xvfz  l2tpd-0.69.tar.gz
mv l2tpd-0.69.sysv.patch l2tpd-0.69/
mv l2tpd /etc/rc.d/init.d/
cd l2tpd-0.69
patch < l2tpd-0.69.sysv.patch
make
cp l2tpd /usr/sbin 


*
3.تنظیمات سطح دسترسی و سرویس :*


chmod 755 /usr/sbin/l2tpd
chmod 755 /etc/rc.d/init.d/l2tpd
chkconfig --add l2tpd
chkconfig l2tpd on
*4**.تنظیمات* *l2tpd.conf :*


mkdir /etc/l2tpd
vi /etc/l2tpd/l2tpd.conf

----------------------------------------------------------
[global]
port = 1701
[lns default]
ip range = 10.12.0.2-10.12.0.254
local ip = 10.12.0.1
require chap = yes
refuse pap = yes
require authentication = yes
name = Raravaice
ppp debug = yes
pppoptfile = /etc/ppp/options.l2tpd
length bit = yes
_در تنظیمات فوق پارامتر ip range محدوده IP است که به کلاینت ها داده خواهد شد و پارامتر local ip آدرس سرور میباشد._*5**.تنظیمات* *options.l2tpd :*



vi /etc/ppp/options.l2tpd
---------------------------------------------
ipcp-accept-local
ipcp-accept-remote
ms-dns 4.2.2.2
ms-dns 4.2.2.4
noccp
auth
crtscts
idle 1800
mtu 1410
mru 1410
nodefaultroute
debug
lock
proxyarp
connect-delay 5000
silent
_در تنظیمات فوق شما میتوانید ار پارامتر ms-win هم استفاده کنید.همچنین اگر از Radius و IBSNG استفاده میکنید پلاگین مربوط را نیز Load کنید._
_plugin radius.so_ 
*6. راه اندازی سرویس :*

service l2tpd start
*7**.تنظیمات IP Forward* 


vi /etc/sysctl.conf
---------------------------------------------
net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1
یا 


echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
*8**.تنظیمات NAT*


iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
*9**.تنظیمات Firewall*


iptables -A FORWARD -i ppp+ -o eth0 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o ppp+ -j ACCEPT
و ذخیره iptables


service iptables save
*پ.و*
تمام مراحل فوق بر روی سرور *Centos 5*  تست و به مرحله انجام رسیده است.

"کلیه حقوق مادی و معنوی این مقاله آموزشی متعلق به سایت barnamenevis.org میباشد و درج آن تنها با ذکر منبع مجاز است. "

با احترام
محمد جاهدمنش

----------


## iman.gh

اقا این کار نکرد  :ناراحت:

----------


## raravaice

توی ایران کار نمیکنه :)

موفق باشی

----------


## alighaemia

پورت رو نمیشه عوض کرد ؟

----------


## sorena.

من همه چیز رو نصب کردم اما وقتی کانکت میشم اصلا سایت باز نمیکنه
دلیل این موضوع چیه ؟؟؟ :گریه:

----------


## tolstoy

اول 4.2.2.4 را ping کنید اگه پینگ نداشتید مشکل از nat یا ip_forward هست مطمئن بشید این بخش از مقاله را درست انجام دادید
اگه پینگ شد yahoo را پینگ کنید اگه نشد مشکل احتمالا از دی ان اس هست 
ms-dns 4.2.2.2
ms-dns 4.2.2.4
این دو مقدار را به دی ان اس های دیگه تغییر بدید

----------


## chaown

داداش اینایی که گفته شده برای تنظیم سرور *** می باشد و نه برایه کاربران کلاینت یعنی این نتظیمات ماله کسیه که میخواد یه سرور *** درست کنه و به بقیه سرویس بده نه شما که می خواین از طریق *** به یه سرور *** وصل شید.

----------


## hraeissi

> توی ایران کار نمیکنه :)
> 
> موفق باشی


من VPS دارم میتونم یعنی از این روش برای خودم ..... راه بیاندازم و از آن برای خودم استفاده کنم ؟

اگر جواب مثبت است کجا باید کلمه کاربری و رمز بهش بدهم که همه بهش وصل نشن

----------


## kalak888

كمك!
آقا من همه ي كارها رو انجام دادم.سرويس هم اوكي هست.فقط ارور 691 ميده!
فكر كنم نميتونه به IBSngوصل بشه.
نميدونم مشكل از چيه:من روي سرورم همزمان pptpو httpsدارم.آيا ممكنه مشكل از اونجا باشه؟
ممنون

----------


## sadeghmk

سپاس از اموزش شما

----------

